# New NFS

## pdr

Try to restart /etc/init.d/nfs and rpc.nfsd says:

```

rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)

rpc.nfsd: writing fd to kernel failed: errno 111 (Connection refused)

rpc.nfsd: unable to set any sockets for nfsd

```

All the other entries say [ok].

Any help?

----------

## Suicidal

Try using the latest nfs-stills package.

See the redhat bug. Appears that on a restart of nfs the kernel threads weren't letting go of the socket.

----------

## pdr

First I'll try restarting the server - didn't actually change EXPORTS or the config...

[Edit] OK - restarting the server did the trick.

----------

